# Wrong Side of the Bed



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A Nun wakes up in a convent one morning and makes her way towards the common bathroom. As she's heading down the hall, one of the other Sisters see her and says,

"Good morning Sister Margaret. Looks like someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed!"

The Nun gives her a look and and continues down the hall.

Another sister appears and also says "Good morning Sister Margaret. Looks like someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed!"

The Nun, still puzzled by the comments, continues down the hall.

Just as she approaches the bathroom the Mother Superior appears. But before she can say anything the Nun cuts her off.

"Good morning Mother Superior. I know you're going to, but please don't say 'I woke up on the wrong side of the bed'."

To which Mother Superior replied,

"I wasn't about to say anything of the sort Sister Margaret. But it does explain why your wearing the Vicars shoes."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

